# Newbie needs help, please



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

I started my first (ever) eggs on November 19. Today is day 24. I had several that have formed but died. I have 1 in the shell peeping away. Do I leave it alone? The other eggs have no activity at all.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Candle the egg and see if its beak is in the air sack if so I would make a little hole in the air sack but be careful no to catch the chick then just monitor it to see how it's doing


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the response. The chick finally did peck a hole and with a little pushing, shoving, pecking and cussing, out it came. Simple amazing to see such a thing. Did I mention I have never done this before!! 1 out of 12, not to good. Must figure out what I did wrong. Ole well..still a pround papa.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats on your newborn


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

What kind of incubator was you using? what were your temp and humidity? were they your eggs or someone elses?


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

I was using a little giant w/fan and egg turner. I had installed an automatic thermo/hydro also. Temps were 95-101, humidity was about 45%-55% til "lockdown" then 70%-80%. These eggs were not mine. I do not have a rooster. I have gone completely crazy on this egg/chicken thing. I have purchased another little giant bator, a COF 1500 Sportsman (which has 3 dozen eggs cooking now) and a bought a Leahy redwood 646. I must be out of my mind.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You have become a chicaholic. It happens to the best of us.


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Congratulations! Egg hatching never worked for us... We had 28 quail eggs, all formed but none hatched. We decided giving chickens a try. We've raised one silkie and one frizzle. Super excited because they've nearly started laying. You're quite lucky to have had one chick peep and do understand you did nothing wrong, it is simply nature and there is nothing that can be done about this. If the others do not end up hatching I suggest you get your baby a friend when he/she is at an appropriate age. Chickens are very social birds and cannot cope alone. Good luck on your babies!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Welcome Foreverfeathered, and we certainly want to see Sizzle pictures when they come along!!!!!


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh they're both hens 


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok. Still wanna see pics of the gals!!!


----------



## ForeverFeathered (Dec 16, 2012)

Sure!  They're both part Americana


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Too cute! I'm so jealous of your frizzle!!! Lol


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Ok, hand them here!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Dec 9, 2012)

dbell said:


> I was using a little giant w/fan and egg turner. I had installed an automatic thermo/hydro also. Temps were 95-101, humidity was about 45%-55% til "lockdown" then 70%-80%. These eggs were not mine. I do not have a rooster. I have gone completely crazy on this egg/chicken thing. I have purchased another little giant bator, a COF 1500 Sportsman (which has 3 dozen eggs cooking now) and a bought a Leahy redwood 646. I must be out of my mind.


I think your problem was the humidity. It was waaaaaay too high. I incubate at 25% until lockdown then increase the humidity to 45%. with the numbers you have the chicks got too big and were unable to pip the air sac, resulting in their drowning. With the numbers I suggested, I always have a hatch rate of at least 90%. Good luck!


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks horse lover. I read all sorts of stuff on incubation. Advice is all over the place. About 2/3's thru the process, I wondered if my humidity was to high. Oh well, a learning experience. I am trying again. Thanks again.


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Good luck with your next bunch


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

eqstrnathlete said:


> I think your problem was the humidity. It was waaaaaay too high. I incubate at 25% until lockdown then increase the humidity to 45%. with the numbers you have the chicks got too big and were unable to pip the air sac, resulting in their drowning. With the numbers I suggested, I always have a hatch rate of at least 90%. Good luck!


Depends on how accurately one is measuring Relative Humidity (RH) and the type of hygrometer one is using, too! I hatch thousands of chicks every year and have been doing so for a very long time....my humidity is NEVER below 45% RH and in most cases it stays about 55% the first 18 days and during the last 3 days I bump it to about 60-65% with excellent hatching results! I actually run a room humidifier to increase the humidity in my hatching room.....while accurate temperature control is far more critical than humidity don't be fooled by those "internet experts" who promote "dry incubation", that is nonsense!!!

This is a very good guide for future reference;

http://www.browneggblueegg.com/Article/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook/Brinsea_IncubationHandbook.pdf

Good luck and happy hatching!!!


----------

